# Motor Trend Pits Audi A6 3.0T vs Acura, Infiniti, Lexus, Cadillac, Jag, Merc & BMW (Spoiler Alert)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just gotten our latest Feb 2010 issue of Motor Trend in our offices and spotted a major comparo toward the back of the issue focusing on $50Kish executive sedans. The competitors included the Acura RL, BMW 535i, Cadillac CTS 3.6 DI, Infiniti M35, Jaguar XF 4.2, Lexus GS 350 and Mercedes-Benz E350. 
In the lineup MT assembled, the C6 A6 is one of the oldest designs in the group though the 3.0T was just released last year. The car performed well, ranking second in a field of eight. Want more details? Check out pp. 100-110 of the February 2010 issue.
http://www.motortrend.com


----------

